# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Άρης [Μύκονος, Βέλλα, Λευκάς, Σπέτσαι - Aris, Mykonos, Vela, Lefkas, Spetsai]

## Nicholas Peppas

In the 1920s, travel to the islands of the Saronic gulf and to Argolis became a pleasant excursion of many people from Athens and Piraeus.

_Aris_ of Papaleonardopoulos was one of the ships running the Argosaronic route in those days. Here is an ad from September 25, 1919.

19190925b Aris.jpg 

_ Aris'_ history is rather well known. Built in 1904 at Lloyd Austriaco in Trieste, she had a length of 52.4 m and width of 7 m. Her tonnage was 336 tons and her service speed 13.1 knots. She was built for Papaleonardopoulos, something quite unusual in those days. 

In 1923, she was bought by Embiricos and named _Mikonos_. Further fate is presented by Miramar (below). 




> IDNo: 5602173 Year: 1904
> Name: ARIS Launch Date: 17.7.04
> Type: Passenger ship Date of completion: 12.10.04
> Flag: GRC Keel: 20.4.04
> Tons: 336 Link: 2008
> DWT: Yard No: 72
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 52.4 Country of build: 
> Beam: 7.1 Builder: Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Here is a photograph of _Aris_

Aris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κάτι ακόμη για το ¶ΡΗΣ, οτι στα εμπόλεμα χρόνια από το 1912 ως το 1920 χρησίμευσε ως ναρκαλλιευτικό του πολεμικού ναυτικού. Είχε μετασκευαστεί για να μεταφέρει 120 νάρκες. Κατόπιν μετανομάστηκε ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ως το 1923 παρέμεινε επιταγμένο ως ανεφοδιαστικό. 

Aris.JPG
πηγή: Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάτι ακόμη για το ¶ΡΗΣ, οτι στα εμπόλεμα χρόνια από το 1912 ως το 1920 χρησίμευσε ως ναρκαλλιευτικό του πολεμικού ναυτικού. Είχε μετασκευαστεί για να μεταφέρει 120 νάρκες. Κατόπιν μετανομάστηκε ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ως το 1923 παρέμεινε επιταγμένο ως ανεφοδιαστικό. 
> 
> Aris.JPG
> πηγή: Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας


Now I understand why it looks as it does... as a passenger ship!

_Aris_ was an all-purpose passenger ship. And Papaleonardos was using her for everything... She had 336 tons and her service speed 13.1 knots. Therefore, she was perfect for coastal routes that were protected from strong winds... What could she do?

How about _Chalkis, Aedipsos and Volos_ on September 24, 1908? And she is advertised as brand new (which she was; just four years old) and of 15 knots, which is doubtful!

19080924 Aris.jpg

And then, the week of July 12, 1914 she is busy going to northern Korinthiakos and then either Zante and Cefallonia or Ambrakikos gulf.

This proves that Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας is not correct that she was used as a minesweeper from 1912 to 1920...

19140718f Aris.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ¶ρης...

O201.jpg

Απόκομα από εφημερίδα της εποχής, Φεβρουάριος 1925.

O202.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ¶ρης...
> 
> O201.jpg


APOLLON = ATERMON THISAUROS NAUTILIAKON GNOSEON!! KATAPLHKTIKOS!!!




> Απόκομα από εφημερίδα της εποχής, Φεβρουάριος 1925.
> 
> O202.jpg


Maritime bureau of N. Goulandris??? Is this how the Goulandris family started?

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A few more schedules of _Aris._ On July 18, 1914 she was doing the Korinthiakos-Amvrakikos route. And on July 13, 1916 she had started the Argosaronikos route all the way south to Leonidion.
19140718f Aris.jpg19160713 Aris Astrapi.jpg

More Argosaronikos schedules of _Aris._ On September 14, 1916 and September 25, 1919
19160914 Aris.jpg19190925b Aris.jpg

_Aris's_ subsequent history is as follows



> ARIS           336      1904      S.Pappaleonardos
> MIKONOS     338     1923     Embiricos Bros
> VELA         338     1923     M.D.Diacakis
> LEFKAS     338     1933     Hellenic Coast Lines
> SPETSAI     338     1940     Hellenic Coast Lines


In 1933 she passed to the amalgamated Hellenic Coast Lines and was named _Leukas_. Here are two schedules of _Leukas_ in June 1934
L1.jpg
L2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

It is stated above that from 1923 to 1927, the ship was known as _Vella_ (not Vela) and belonged to _Diakakis_.

Here are two rare schedules under that name

March 23, 1926 and November 29, 1927

19260323 all.jpg19271129 Vella.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και δυο ακομη δρομολογια του πλοιου με το ονομα *Βελλα*. Φαινεται οτι το βασικο του δρομολογιο τα χρονια εκεινα ηταν για την Ακαρνανικη ακτη και τις νοτιες και κεντρικες νησους του Αιγαιου

23 Σεπτεμβριου και 29 Νοεμβριου 1927
19270923 vella.jpg19271129 Vella.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ¶ρης...
> 
> O201.jpg
> 
> Απόκομα από εφημερίδα της εποχής, Φεβρουάριος 1925.
> 
> O202.jpg


Φιλε _T.S.S. APOLLON_

Μια σχεδον παρομοια φωτογραφια του* Αρη* απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). Η φωτογραφια ειναι του Γαζιαδη απο τον Νοεμβριο 1912 και παρουσιαζει το *Αρης* που (μαζι με το *Αθηναι, Σοφια* και πολλα αλλα επιβατηγα) χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν μεταγωγικο για να μεταφερι τον Βουλγαρικο στρατο απο την Θεσσαλονικη (που οι Βουλγαροι ειχαν χασει οριστικα) στο Δεδε Αγατς (την σημερινη Αλεξανδρουπολη) που οι Βουλγαροι ειχαν καταλαβει για λιγους μηνες...

Aris 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Aris 1912 Gaziades1.jpg

Μια φωτογραφια του* Αρη* (μαζι με το *Αθηναι)* απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). 

Athinai Aris.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ που εντόπισα πρόσφατα, φαίνεται και το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ κάπου στα μέσα-τέλη της δεκαετίας του τριάντα. 

Ένα μικρό και απλό καραβάκι που άντεξε 40 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα, ταξιδεύοντας με πέντε διαφορετικά ονόματα και σινιάλα.

levkas at ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα πρωτα του χρονια το πλοιο *Αρης* διαφημιζοταν σαν το ταχυτερο της ακτοπλοιας (με 15 μιλλια την ωρα). Απο αρθρο της 12ης Ιανουαριου 1909 στο Σκριπ διαβαστε πως "τοιαυτα ατμοπλοια εξανθρωπιζουν και τιμουν την Ελληνικην ακτοπλοιαν".

19090112 Aris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Διαφήμιση της εταιρίας του Μηνά Διακάκη που δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην ακτοπλοϊα το 1923-29 με το ΒΕΛΛΑ και το ΚΡΟΝΟΣ.

vella.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραξενα δρομολογια της 14ης και 21ης Αυγουστου 1925. Παρουσιαζουν και το *Αρης* και το *Βελλα*. Αλλα δεν ηταν αυτο το ιδιο πλοιο;

19250814 Aris Vella.jpg19250821 Aris Vella.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπήρχε και άλλο ¶ΡΗΣ που ταξίδευε για την Ατμ.Φούντου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπήρχε και άλλο ¶ΡΗΣ που ταξίδευε για την Ατμ.Φούντου.


Εχουμε θεμα γι αυτο στην nautilia.gr;

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι, για κοίτα εδώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nαι, για κοίτα εδώ



Ευχαριστω. Τα εχω ξεχασει αυτα τα μικρα

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια διαφήμιση του ΑΡΗΣ από το 1928 όταν ταξίδευε για τη "Φιλική".
Παρότι το πλοίο δεν είχε ποτέ χρησιμεύσει ως θαλαμηγός, αυτό δεν εμπόδιζε να διαφημίζεται ως τέτοιο.

aris 28.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........
> Παρότι το πλοίο δεν είχε ποτέ χρησιμεύσει ως θαλαμηγός, αυτό δεν εμπόδιζε να διαφημίζεται ως τέτοιο.


Η λεξις "θαλαμηγος" χρησιμοποιηθηκε πολυ στην ιστορια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας...  Η ελληνικη Wikipedia γραφει: "Ως Θαλαμηγός ή γιώτ εκ του αγγλικού yacht χαρακτηρίζονται κυρίως πλοία πολυτελούς κατασκευής, αυξημένων μέσων διάσωσης και ναυτιλιακών οργάνων που χρησιμοποιούνται ιδιωτικά και περισσότερο για ψυχαγωγικούς σκοπούς."

Πραγματι, ο ορος θαλαμηγος εχρησιμοποιειτο προ εκατο ετων για να περιγραψει τα παλια "λορδικα" και αλλα πλοια που ειχαν φτιαχθει αρχικα σαν θαλαμηγοι πλουσιων Αγγλων, πλοια οπως το *Καφηρευς*, *Δωρις, Φωκις, Ναυσικα*, κλπ, κλπ

Αργοτερα ομως ειδαμε τον ορο σε καραβια που δεν ειχαν καμμια σχεση με γιωτ, σε μια περιτωση μαλιστα ενα πλοιο διαφημιζοταν σαν "υπερωκανειο θαλαμηγον".

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι φαίνεται οτι πρόσταζε το marketing 8) της εποχής!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ¶ρης...
> O201.jpg
> 
> Απόκομα από εφημερίδα της εποχής, Φεβρουάριος 1925.
> 
> Aris.jpg


Βασει των οσων εγραψε ο _Ellinis_ παρα πανω, νομιζω οτι, αν αυτη η καταχωριση ειναι του 1925, τοτε αυτο το πλοιο ειναι το *ΑΡΗ*Σ που περιγραφεται εδω   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?82499
Οι λογοι ειναι οι εξης
•    Η Κυκλαδικη Ατμοπλοια εμφανισθηκε να εχει το 1922 το πλοιο *Ζωοδοχος ΠηγηΑρης* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?82499  Νο 6). Αυτο ηταν το ιδιο που εγινε  το 1925.
•    Το δρομολογιο ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο του *Αρη* του 1925 που αναφερεται παρα πανω (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?64925  No 16),  αλλα ειναι το πλοιο του Φουντου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
>  In 1923, she was bought by Embiricos and named _Mikonos_. 
> .......


Αυτη η χρονολογια ειναι λαθος και πρεπει να διορθωθει.  Το πλοιο μας εφερε το ονομα *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* και ανηκε στην _Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του Εμπειρικου ηδη στις 14 Μαιου 1921.

19210514 Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτη η χρονολογια ειναι λαθος και πρεπει να διορθωθει. Το πλοιο μας εφερε το ονομα *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* και ανηκε στην _Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του Εμπειρικου ηδη στις 14 Μαιου 1921.
> 
> 19210514 Mykonos.jpg


Το όνομα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το πήρε τον Ιούνιο του 1920 και το κράτησε ως τον Απρίλιο του 1923 οπότε και μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΛΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το όνομα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το πήρε τον Ιούνιο του 1920 και το κράτησε ως τον Απρίλιο του 1923 οπότε και μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΛΑ.


Δικιο εχεις 
Εδω μια καταχωρηση απο τις 22 Δεκεμβριου 1920 που το παρουσιαζει σαν *Μυκονος

*19201222 Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την Σφαιρα της 12ης Αυγουστου 1904, η τελετη των εγκαινιων του Αρης του Παπαλεοναρδου στην Τεργεστη. Πρωτος πλοιαρχος ο Θεοδωρος Νομικος.
19040812 Aris Sfaira.jpg

Και εδω απο την ιδια εφημεριδα, δρομολογια του _Αρη_ στις 24ης Νοεμβριου 1904.
19041124 Aris Sfaira.jpg

Ομορφο πλοιο ητανε...

attachment.jpg
Πηγη"  ΕΛΙΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "H εμπορική διαφήμιση στην Πρέβεζα τον καιρό του Μεσοπολέμου" υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείνχει το ΆΡΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Πρέβεζας.

Aris c30.jpg

Από το ίδιο βιβλίο και δυο καταχωρήσεις. Η μια του 1911 και η άλλη του 1923 όπου το πλοίο αναφέρεται και με το προηγούμενο όνομα του, δείγμα οτι είχε "καλό όνομα".

Aris.jpg vella.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ανακοινωση της Ατμοπλοιας Σταματιου Παπαλεοναρδου με το *ΑΡΗΣ* και το *ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ*.
Απο την _Ποικιλη Στοα_, τομος 16, Αριθμ. 1, 1914.


Παπαλεοναρδος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξανακοιτάζοντας το θέμα, θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι το εικονιζόμενο στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες δεν είναι το ΑΡΗΣ που είχε άλλωστε επιταχθεί στους Βαλκανικούς ως ναρκοβόλο και όχι ως οπλιταγωγό. Ανεβάζω μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στο εικονιζόμενο και το ΑΡΗΣ που έχω σημειώσει τις πιο εμφανείς διαφορές. 
Untitled.jpg

Το εικονιζόμενο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι το ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ που εξάλλου είχε συμμετάσχει στη μεταφορά της βουλγάρικης ταξιαρχίας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. 



> Μια σχεδον παρομοια φωτογραφια του* Αρη* απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). Η φωτογραφια ειναι του Γαζιαδη απο τον Νοεμβριο 1912 και παρουσιαζει το *Αρης* που (μαζι με το *Αθηναι, Σοφια* και πολλα αλλα επιβατηγα) χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν μεταγωγικο για να μεταφερι τον Βουλγαρικο στρατο απο την Θεσσαλονικη (που οι Βουλγαροι ειχαν χασει οριστικα) στο Δεδε Αγατς (την σημερινη Αλεξανδρουπολη) που οι Βουλγαροι ειχαν καταλαβει για λιγους μηνες...
> 
> Aris 1912 Gaziades.JPG
> 
> Aris 1912 Gaziades1.jpg
> 
> Μια φωτογραφια του* Αρη* (μαζι με το *Αθηναι)* απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). 
> 
> Athinai Aris.JPG





> Ομορφο πλοιο ητανε...
> 
> attachment.jpg
> Πηγη"  ΕΛΙΑ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΑΡΗΣ* στην Κερκυρα τον Ιουνιο 1930. Απο την http://www.deutschefotothek.de

Αρης 1930.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια επιχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην Ιθάκη του 1923, άρα την περίοδο που ονομαζόταν ΒΕΛΛΑ

vella 1923 ithaki.jpg
πηγή

----------

